# Echo GT1100 trimmer lost power...



## oldbriggs (Sep 20, 2004)

It's about 13 years old but not very many hours- has been reliable. So first use of the year and I notice it's just barely making enough power to use- and getting worse. So I do the basic things which were overdue- fresh gas using the Echo 32:1 mix, new plug (the old one wasn't misfiring), cleaned the air filter, checked the fuel strainer. No change. If I adjust the jets just right it will run, but not very well. Tried it with no air filter and with the fuel strainer off- no change. Sprayed carb cleaner in the intake; took the needle valves out and spayed cleaner in the holes. Everything looks squeaky clean so far. Compression "feels" OK but haven't measured it yet. 
The manual says this engine has a reed valve. Is this something to look into? Or is it just used up...


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

check screen in muffler that it is not plugged with carbon


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First do as Phil says. I would bet the carb is due for a tear down and rebuild... that happens a lot after they set for a while with no use.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i'd go ahead and check the spark arrestor screen, and or a clogged muffler.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

You may want to check your mix there. Echo equipment uses a 50:1 mix.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I believe one that is 13 years old has a 32:1 requirement.


----------



## oldbriggs (Sep 20, 2004)

Bingo! you guys nailed it. The spark arrester was nasty. Having never worked on one of these before, I wasn't even aware of it. Besides any sparks, it seems very good at arresting oil and carbon too. It's running like new now- more than enough power. Even got the yard work done before the rain started.
As for the fuel mix, I quote from the manual:
50:1 (2%) or 32:1 (3%) using ECHO branded oil. I still had a bottle of ECHO brand oil from years ago and followed the label directions. (Add 1 gallon gas to container, add oil, mix, add second gallon of gas and mix again.)

So is 50:1 typical for other brand engines? If so, it makes me wonder why Echo created this confusion factor. I don't remember how many ounces of oil was in the bottle- tossed it at the gas station. For 50:1 mix oil, is the usual drill one can of generic 2 cycle oil (besides ECHO brand) to 2 gallons of gas?

Many thanks to all for the timely help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most less expensive brands (Poulan, MTD, etc.) are now 40:1. The more expensive brands (Echo, Husky, etc. ) are normally 50:1. You'll see some older models at 32:1 or even 16:1.


----------



## sparkieplugged (Sep 13, 2006)

*Fantastic Advise I picked up here*

Believe it or not, I was on the phone to my friend in Pittsburgh while putting my Echo GT-1100 back together. It was running sluggishly and I'd taken the whole thing apart down to the last piece...except for the spark arrestor. I had just put it all back together and tested it. I'd put in all the things that you'd do in a rebuild and it STILL ran the same. I was bemoaning the fact that I was gonna have to go out and blow another $150 on a new one. This thing has worked fine for about 20 years! He typed into Google a search phrase for the GT-1100 running poorly and came up with oldbriggs's solution through your advice. I thought, “Yeah, right..” but I tore it apart again. That spark arrestor was plugged just about solid! I cleaned it off, rebuild and restarted and that ol' trimmer started up and ran like a beast! You got a good thing going here! Keep up the good work!


----------



## khornet (Oct 27, 2007)

*Echo GT100 Starting Problem*

I am new to this web sight----how do you ask a question? Like I am having a problem starting a Echo GT1100 . Starts and runs ok if I remove the plug and put in a small amount of gas-then hold the throttle full on-it will start after 6 or 8 pulls. This trimmer does not have a choke or a primer button. I would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

To start a thread, click on the add topic button on the upper or lower left of the page, under the appropriate heading (i.e. 2-cycle).

To answer your question, if you don't have a choke on your trimmer, then it's missing as it should have a choke. The choke is usually built into the air filter box, so it may need replacing. 

You can go to the echo site and with the serial number off of your unit, you can look up a parts break down and see what may be missing off of your trimmer.


----------



## JerryinWI (Oct 25, 2007)

Rule of thumb with two cycle engines...think like a proctologist work from the rear forward.


----------



## khornet (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for your prompt reply. I may have used the wrong terms in describing my problem. The trimmer does not have a choke button(like on a chain saw)it does have a choke inside the carb. I just pulled the starting cord 8 times-removed the plug and it was dry-looks like its not getting gas. If I put gas in the spark plug hole-it will start and run ok,but if I shut it off, I have to put more gas in the spark plug hole to get it started again. Gene


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor most likely needs to be serviced, cleaned out and possibly a new kit installed. May not be drawing fuel from the tank good, metering diaphragm may be a little stiff. Check the fuel lines for cracks and or little pin holes, may also be the fuel filter. On an older unit like this, it may just be time to serviced the fuel system completely.


----------



## khornet (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input-I looked up my model of trimmer and they gave some pictures of the trimmer and one picture showed where the choke was. It wasnt too clear but I was able to orienate the choke in relation to the gas cap--and guess what-my trimmer does have a choke. It is difficlut to see, but it is there. I choked the trimmer and everything is fine. I appreciate your suggestion and I learned a lot from reading all the other responses to various problems. K hornet


----------

